# Does your Toddler eat cereal for breakfast?



## newmommy (Sep 15, 2003)

If so, what brand/kind? Trying to decide is DS (2.5) is ready to eat cereal? What do you think?


----------



## KariM (Mar 13, 2004)

Only dry cereal because she's allergic to dairy.

DD is 15 months and has been eating dry cereal (corn puffs, Cheerios type cereals, etc) since she was about 10 months.

I generally give her some dry cereal with some fruit for breakfast in the AM.

--Kari


----------



## Owen'nZoe (Sep 7, 2005)

DS really likes cold cereal, so we have it a couple times a week for brekky. Lately, he really likes Cheerios, but otherwise we get Puffins (although you have to watch them, cause they are a bad shape for choking), or chex-type. It is a messy breakfast, though; on mornings when I don't feel like dealing with the clean-up, he gets a bowl of dry cereal and a sippy cup of milk.


----------



## Tine (Jan 12, 2005)

DS is 2.5yo and just started taking an interest in cereal w/ milk. Actually he's been snacking on dry cereal for a long time, but only recently has wanted to start pouring milk over it and spooning it up like mommy and daddy. He likes Oatios, Puffins, and Gorilla Munch.


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

DD2, who is 19mos. loves cereal with milk iin the mornings. It is messy, though. She usually likes the Berry Burst Cheerios.

DD1, who is 3.5 will sometimes eat cereal with milk, but usually prefers to eat it dry.


----------



## Juliensiss (Dec 6, 2005)

DS eats everything. Shredded wheat, rice krispies, you name it. It can get messy. His reward for eating it all is he gets to drink the milk out of the bowl like daddy does. He also like rice krispies mixed with yogurt. I do 1 8oz yogurt to about 3/4 cereal.


----------



## johub (Feb 19, 2005)

My kids sometimes eat cereal.
Ds loves rice crispies (you can get them made from brown rice with no additives). And without too much milk they stick to a spoon well, My kids have been spoonfeeding themselves rice crispies since about 12 months. We also get cheerios and chex. But they dont eat cereal very often.
Joline


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

My dd has always hated any kind of cereal. She's not really fond of any kind of bread. So in the morning she usually eats black bean chili, or peas and carrots, or something else odd. She will eat cheerios though, just not in the morning time (wish I knew what went through their minds).


----------



## jenaniah (Nov 23, 2003)

&







both LOVE cereal...







(age 3) eats it with milk and has since she was about 19 months and







eats it dry. THey LOVE Kashi Mighty Bites and EnviroKids Cheetah Chomps and Gorilla Munch. They also like the original Puffins but I have to break them in half for







(she's almost 16 month and only has 6 teeth)


----------



## KyleAnn (May 24, 2004)

Colin loves to have cereal and soymilk for breakfast although I am a fan of hot breakfasts, so not very often.
He loves just about every type of cereal, but I find simple cheerios type (we buy the whole foods brand)work best when he eats them in milk by himself. We save the bigger type cereals for dry snacking.

...he is 2 1/2 now and has been eating it like this for a while now.


----------



## woobysma (Apr 20, 2004)

DS (15 mo) loves shredded wheat with vanilla soy milk - I usually give him a spoon, but he always ends up eating it with his hands (it is messy, I always feed him breakfast before we get dressed)


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

My dd is overcoming feeding obstacles. She likes Quaker Oatmeal Squares, Nutrigrain bars, Gerber Flakes cereal with milk, waffles with butter and maple syrup, french toast, and cinnamon toast. I won't give her any bowl of cereal with milk until she's much older. Just way too messy.


----------



## peypeymama (Jul 31, 2005)

DD has had cold cereal for breakfast about once a week since she could maneuver a spoon. In the beginning, I used enough milk to wet the cereal and now that she's rather good at getting the spoon, cereal & milk into her mouth-- she get's more milk.

Also, she loves oatmeal with "berries" (actually raisins) and that has to have milk in it too.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

Julian (34 mos.) has a big bowl of cereal with soymilk almost every morning (that's not all, but it's integral). He'll eat any kind, even health-food store grown-up cereals. He doesn't make a mess and has been eating cereal w/ soymilk since about 2.


----------



## VBMama (Jan 6, 2004)

Ds (22 mo) eats O's (Trader Joe's brand) and puffed kamut dry and with milk. With milk he requires a little spoon assistance or else more ends up in his lap than in his mouth. We eat oatmeal for breakfast the majority of the time, but he likes cereal some mornings, also as a snack. Like woobysma, I wait until after breakfast to get both of us dressed for the day!


----------



## aira (Jun 16, 2004)

For Puffin lovers who are afraid of the choking hazard: Try Panda Puffs!

DS loved Puffins, but is even more excited over Panda Puffs. I like them better too, and often have a bowl of my own with DS.

I also get Erewhon Crisp Rice, and make cereal bars out of them. Cheerios were good when DS was under 1, but he's lost interest once Panda Puffs came on the scene. I just bought Mighty Bites last night for the first time, and so far they have been well received.

Sometimes we use rice milk, sometimes dry finger food. Whatever mood strikes.


----------



## katallen (Jan 4, 2005)

DD has been eating breakfast cereal since about age 2 and loves it. I serve Cheerios, Kix, or Wheat Chex for breakfast. I also give her kix in a little baggy to snack on and she loves it.


----------



## P-chan (Jan 23, 2004)

My son (2.5 years) adores breakfast cereal. He eats whatever the grown-ups eat--Puffins, oatmeal squares, shredded wheat, raisin bran, etc. His fave right now is granola cereal, which is exceptionally messy but he loves it. I usually just buy it in bulk but yesterday we made some and he ate it for lunch and a snack.


----------



## royaloakmi (Mar 2, 2005)

My 2 yo son eats Joe's O's w/ milk for breakfast. He LOVES it. He starts with a spoon, then finishes with his hands when he's about halfway done. Never thought you could eat cereal with milk with your hands, but it can be done!


----------



## ~Nikki~ (Aug 4, 2004)

DD usually has various types of Cheerios, or Oatmeal Crisp. We're still staying away from the sugary types of cereals, as much as we can (her grandparents like to sneak her fruitloops when they're visiting). She's a total cereal nut. When she wakes in the morning, the first thing she does is pounce onto my bed and say "cee'yall, with milk? In a bowl, and a spoon please!"

And yes, it can be messy, especially since she insists on drinking the extra milk out of the bowl when she's done. She does pretty well, though. Most of it makes it into her mouth. And she grabs a cloth and cleans up most of her own milk mess, before she leaves to play.


----------



## minasmom (Jul 14, 2004)

Mina eats cheerios and corn puffs [organic kind, no sugar in them] without milk almost every day. She is not a big morning eater [most likely because she nurses all night and is full!] so nibbles on the cereal

--A


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeah, whatever cereal we eat, which is pretty healthy and along the lines of museli, kashi bran cereal or whatever, with organic milk. He's not crazy about it though; it's more to shake up the routine from toast, yogurt, fruit, or oatmeal. I love giving it, because it's easy, and he likes to pour the milk into the bowl from a cup. Some of it is probably sugary (like that GoLean stuff is soo sweet) but as long as it's not cocoa puffs or something I'm happy.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Julia is only 15 months, but cereal is her favorite food. She eats granola, Wheatabix, grape nut flakes, oatmeal, Mighty Bites, muesli, Cheerios and also the organic O's, Kix, Life, and this strawberries and flakes thing that DH likes. We don't put milk on her dry cereal, because she still finger-feeds herself, but I do add milk to the granola and hot cereals, and help her eat with a spoon.


----------



## MOM2ANSLEY (May 19, 2003)

DD has loved cheerios for a long time but now her favorite cereal are "squares"...frosted mini wheats


----------



## sciencemama (Nov 13, 2004)

Another huge mini-wheats fan here! Dd will also eat other the cereals we eat-- she calls Life and Chex "squares". We alternate with oatmeal and usually make a bigger breakfast on the weekends.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

DS is 22 months and has been eating Joey-oh's (what he calls Cheerios







), Chex, Rice Krispies, etc. for awhile now (with milk and a 'poon too!)

He also eats hot cereals, cream of wheat/oatmeal, etc.


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

occasionally cold cereal with milk here. puffins, clifford, elmo, barbara's fruit puffs, etc. she's not very messy with it but she's big on using napkins in general


----------



## Stinkerbell (Aug 11, 2005)

He's been eating cereal for months (he's nearly 16 months now). He loves Puffins, Kashi Mighty Bites (I break them up), Cheerios of course, Kix, Crunchy Corn Bran (I let them get a bit soggy) and similar single grain cereals.


----------



## Mere (Oct 1, 2002)

Ds is now 19 months, and has been eating cereal with milk all by himself for a while. It was a very messy thing in the beginning, but now, with a few months of practice under his belt, he's improved considerably.

He likes whatever everyone else is having (he's not too picky about cereal).


----------



## mom2alicia (Nov 30, 2004)

my daughter has been eating cinnamon life cereal with soy milk for breakfast every morning. she loves it! she is 2.5 and she has been eating this for at least six months, maybe even longer. yes, it can be messy at times, but that is part of the learning process.


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

Ds, who is two, will eat just about any cold cereal with rice milk on it. He also eats irish oatmeal/steel cut oats just about every morning. Go for it. IF DC likes it they'll let you know!


----------



## sarahmae1 (Nov 11, 2002)

We are big cereal eaters, and if we don't have it for breakfast we often have it as a snack. Yes, its messy with the little one (20mos.) but he just loves to do it himself now. We like Shredded Wheat, Honey Bunches of Oats, Raisin Bran, Kashi Mighty Bites, Chex, Rice Crispies, Cheerios, and Chex.


----------



## Kerriemoe (Aug 3, 2005)

I've always been a cold cereal nut myself, but when I began the Weight Watchers Core program I had to give up most of them. Which was good, because I finally found a way to make oatmeal that I just love. DS has it, too, just about every morning. Breakfast is his big meal, so he eats 1/2 c. Cheerios dry, with a sippy of water, while I'm cooking his oatmeal. Then he eats an adult-size portion of oatmeal (1/2 c. cooked with 1 c. 2% organic milk, topped with 1/2 c. unsweet applesauce and some cinnamon). Then a few more Cheerios. And usually 2 sippy cups of water.

Then I sit down with my big bowl of oatmeal (made with ff milk, otherwise the same) and he comes over and bogarts some of mine. Then his lunch is about 3 hours later, whereas I'm usually so satisfied I don't eat again until 3 or so.

I honestly don't think a bowl of cold cereal would hold him. Some days we do have blueberry buckwheat pancakes, but he really loves his oatmeal with Cheerios appetizer. We tried Mighty Bites, but he really didn't like them. The day I came home with Cheerios again, he acted like it was Christmas.












Oh, a few times in the summer during heat waves, when I couldn't bring myself to even microwave the oatmeal, we just did the Gerber flakes but he really missed his oatmeal.


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

DS#2 will be 16 mos this week. He is not into dry cereal anymore, but I eat cereal virtually every single morning. And he HAS to have some of mine. I started giving him his own tiny bowl with a just a splash of soymilk in it and a few tablespoons of cereal. He loves grapenuts after they've sat in the milk a bit.


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

My DD is 18 mo and has been eating cereal w/milk almost every morning for at least a month now. I give her O's or whatever healthy cereal I buy on sale. She loves it all.


----------



## kalisis (Jan 10, 2005)

DS eats Cheerios out of DH's cup every day on DH's way out the door. It's like their ritual now - DH gives him a spoonful, kisses me then kisses DS then gives him another spoonful, then waits a minute and gives DS another spoonful. Then, DH goes to the door, steps outside and DS goes "some, some??" which is his way of asking for more. So, DH gets this big grin on his face and walks back up the stairs and feeds DS another spoonful. It's the cutest thing I've ever seen.

But other than that, DS could care less about cereal. I give him some sometimes when I'm cooking dinner or need a few seconds, but he'll just pick them up one by one and drop them on the floor (maybe it's because he gets to vacuum them up when he's done?)

Anyway, I don't think there's a problem with it - although I'm inclined to think that oatmeal or buckwheat or something whole grain might be a bit healthier.


----------



## kater07 (Jan 6, 2002)

My DS doesn't like cereal with milk on it, but he'll eat it dry.

He likes Quaker Oatmeal Squares, Chex, Cheerios, Oatmeal. The sugary cereals like Trix and the such he won't touch.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

ds likes cheerios. also chex type cereal.


----------



## matts_mamamama (Mar 19, 2004)

not only for breakfast, but lunch and dinner today!!









he eats whatever I eat, and generally is very good about not making too much of a mess - he even drinks the milk out of the bowl when the cereal is gone!







If I didn't give him stuff that was messy, the kid would never eat!


----------



## MyrDawn (Nov 24, 2005)

DD3 is going through a rather picky stage so I let her eat what she asks for, within reason. She's not picky about what she eats so much as what time of the day she wants what kinds of food. She wants corn flakes and toast for breakfast once or twice a week, yogurt and toast other mornings, some mornings it's just fruit, especially apples, oranges and bananas, sometimes it's pancakes, and sometimes, like today, she wants a ham and cheese sandwich.


----------



## westernmamomma (Aug 25, 2005)

Dd just started eating cereal, though she won't eat it with milk in a bowl, she wants it dry in a bowl that she can pick up with her hands. Her preffered cereal at the moment is frosted shredded wheat. Not to keen on the frositng part, but at least she's eating the whole cereal, so I chalk it up to the lesser of two evils.


----------

